# Need 2 gib screws for S.B. Heavy 10L



## joebiplane (Feb 26, 2018)

they are 1/4 x20 threads....  parts list states 120X60   that's Not millimeters  so I don't know how they measure   but the screws at all the same size on my 10L
tell me how much you want  e mail  price to    * joebiplane@comcast.net       I need 2 gib screws *  please price the shipped to 08328

thanks
Joe


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2018)

Have u tried ace hardware or a supply house ?


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 26, 2018)

The gib screws have a bigger head diameter than a normal screw you buy in a hardware store. They'd need to be made up unless you can find them on ebay


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't have a heavy 10, but I know that SB never used standard sized screws in their lathes. Everything was off size. My 9 has some funky pitch.  So I am surprised to hear 1/4 -20 , they generally went with a fine pitch.


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 27, 2018)

dlane said:


> Have u tried ace hardware or a supply house ?





joebiplane said:


> they are 1/4 x20 threads....  parts list states 120X60   that's Not millimeters  so I don't know how they measure   but the screws at all the same size on my 10L
> tell me how much you want  e mail  price to    * joebiplane@comcast.net       I need 2 gib screws *  please price the shipped to 08328
> 
> thanks
> Joe


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 27, 2018)

dlane said:


> Have u tried ace hardware or a supply house ?





joebiplane said:


> they are 1/4 x20 threads....  parts list states 120X60   that's Not millimeters  so I don't know how they measure   but the screws at all the same size on my 10L
> tell me how much you want  e mail  price to    * joebiplane@comcast.net       I need 2 gib screws *  please price the shipped to 08328
> 
> thanks
> Joe


I Tried Ace  and  bolts .com  the head on a 1/4 x 20 socket head is too small  plan be is to find a 7/16 socket and re-thread it to 1/4 x20  and trim the head and shoulder.       My lathe is running  ....the screws are the last parts fort the taper attachment.   I thought South benr lathe works might still carry them but NO LUCK.     I would buy a gib and the screw if I had to....   i can see someone not wanting to break up a set.


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 27, 2018)

I was under the impression that you needed the adjusting screws for the gibs.  The screws you need are sold on ebay. Here's the link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Gib-Ad...114863?hash=item231fc8e4ef:g:hJUAAOSwaB5XsQgs

I've done business with this guy before, he also sells wipers and small hardware parts kits for SB lathes, and is a good dealer with fast shipping. If you only need a part from his kits, he will break them up if you ask.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 27, 2018)

4ssss said:


> I was under the impression that you needed the adjusting screws for the gibs.  The screws you need are sold on ebay. Here's the link.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Gib-Ad...114863?hash=item231fc8e4ef:g:hJUAAOSwaB5XsQgs
> 
> I've done business with this guy before, he also sells wipers and small hardware parts kits for SB lathes, and is a good dealer with fast shipping. If you only need a part from his kits, he will break them up if you ask.


That's not the screw he's looking for.  The one he needs has a head on it that is about .555" dia. x .25" lg, with a 1/4-20 threaded section abot 1-1/8" long on it.  The one I have in front of me has a hex socket instead of a screw driver slot, probably home made.  The SBL 10L lathe uses tapered gibs on the cross slide and compound plus the taper attachment.  I believe this screw is used on all of those pieces.  The one I have here is off the taper attachment.  I don't have any extras.

Off hand, I don't know of a screw out there that can be modified to work.  I would make one.  Real easy to make.  Material, use what ever you have on hand, a piece of drill rod would be perfect, usually what most people have handy for some parts. I know I have some.  12L14 might be a little too soft to use, 1144 would be perfect if you have a piece laying around.  1018 is fine too.  Like I said, most anything you have laying around will work.

Ken


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 27, 2018)

4gsr said:


> That's not the screw he's looking for.  The one he needs has a head on it that is about .555" dia. x .25" lg, with a 1/4-20 threaded section abot 1-1/8" long on it.  The one I have in front of me has a hex socket instead of a screw driver slot, probably home made.  The SBL 10L lathe uses tapered gibs on the cross slide and compound plus the taper attachment.  I believe this screw is used on all of those pieces.  The one I have here is off the taper attachment.  I don't have any extras.
> 
> Off hand, I don't know of a screw out there that can be modified to work.  I would make one.  Real easy to make.  Material, use what ever you have on hand, a piece of drill rod would be perfect, usually what most people have handy for some parts. I know I have some.  12L14 might be a little too soft to use, 1144 would be perfect if you have a piece laying around.  1018 is fine too.  Like I said, most anything you have laying around will work.
> 
> Ken


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 27, 2018)

Your dead on Ken,  but my cross slide gib screws have a 3/16 Hex  hole to adjust  not a slot or ( God forbid, ) Phillips
I'm off tomorrow so I will see what I can create  I'll probably Slot the head


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 27, 2018)

joebiplane said:


> Your dead on Ken,  but my cross slide gib screws have a 3/16 Hex  hole to adjust  not a slot or ( God forbid, ) Phillips
> I'm off tomorrow so I will see what I can create  I'll probably Slot the head



That's what I originally thought you needed until you came up with the 120x60 numbers that are for the side locking screws. There is a guy that will sell you the entire compound for $25 on ebay.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 1, 2018)

Joe , have you ever been to fazzios in turnersville NJ. I bet you could find something there to help . If you need metal he's good for tons all kinds.


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 1, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Joe , have you ever been to fazzios in turnersville NJ. I bet you could find something there to help . If you need metal he's good for tons all kinds.


  I'm about 15 minutes from Fazzio's.   it's worth a shot....thanks for reminding me about fazzio
Joe


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 2, 2018)

joebiplane said:


> I'm about 15 minutes from Fazzio's.   it's worth a shot....thanks for reminding me about fazzio
> Joe


If you need anything go there but be willing to spend time there. I love buying hardware there used to be a buck a pound . I'm going to call in an order for some panels to redo my wood shed . 15 sheets of 4x8 panels of a fiberglass type material cheaper then plywood and weather proof compared to T11 ply. Plus some box tubing for welding up the super structure for my planer . His place is a super structure in itself , biggest DERN building around.


----------

